# So, How "Bad" are Marksman Slingshots?



## afishhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm probably going to order a Marksman 3061 Adjustable slingshot.

How big of mistake am I making by getting a Marksman sling shot?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

There a real solid frame. Tie on some decent flats and you’ll have a good shooter. You can also rebend the forks and make a great shooter.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*What do you like about it? *


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The frame is solid enough but the tubes that it comes with are pretty bad. You'll definitely have to change them. It's an easy task though. 
A Simple Shot Scout LT would be a much better option. No modification needed. Enjoy your slingshot journey my friend.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with the Marksman 3061 frame. As Ibojoe and others said its the tubes and pouch that suck. Replace with decent tubes or better yet flatbands and it is just as accurate as any slingshot.

You might want to look into a Barnett Black Widow. The forks are lower so less wrist strain. Not adjustable though. At least $5.00 cheaper than the Marksman 3061. I prefer the Barnett Strike 9. Same as the Black Widow but no wrist brace. A wrist brace is really not needed if you get the proper bands.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Not wanting to start a controversy, but I have a more or less philosophical opinion. In the distant past I spent a lot of time with Marksman and what I call prong frames (70's technology), but I've moved on from that style, here's why. Upon release, the tubes/bands narrowly avoid a head-on collision with the tips and experience a violent jerk to the inside of each tip as the ammo is released. I think tubes especially, are less stressed with the round Chinese style of of fork tip and an OTT path of travel. Same with the SPS style of fork tip. A prong frame is still viable, I just prefer newer styles of fork tip.*

*That said, I totally agree with Joe - if you're looking to buy a slingshot, the Scout LT is the most exciting and versatile new model currently available. However, It's also important to remember - opinions are like rectums, everybody has one.*


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

A Fish. Here is what I've learned here in year and a half if education added to 50 years of slingshooting. Shoot em' all! No matter how good I become with a "perfect high dollar engineered" slingshot then somebody here will make me look like a slingfool while shooting a whittled stick with office rubber bands attached to a duct taped pouch. Find your 7 year old mind and shoot whatever you've got? My 2cents...Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Just throwing this out there, you could always grab ya a natural fork and carve out a catty that's just as good if not better with the bonus of it being hand tuned to your specifications. Just an idea.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> A Fish. Here is what I've learned here in year and a half if education added to 50 years of slingshooting. Shoot em' all! No matter how good I become with a "perfect high dollar engineered" slingshot then somebody here will make me look like a slingfool while shooting a whittled stick with office rubber bands attached to a duct taped pouch. Find your 7 year old mind and shoot whatever you've got? My 2cents...Mo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Kottonmouth said:


> Just throwing this out there, you could always grab ya a natural fork and carve out a catty that's just as good if not better with the bonus of it being hand tuned to your specifications. Just an idea.


I agree with Kottonmouth I never got good with a daisy. I made a catty which was fun and got pretty good with those. I use gypsy tabs and tubes though. I like how long tubes last you just got to get a pattern set for trying to shoot them consistently.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

